# Limit is 1 gar?



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

Page 37 0f the 2011-2012 Parks and Wildlife regulations says there is a limit of 1 gar, alligator no size limit but the limit is 1. It refers to page 33 which states under lawful archery any fish that is edible including all gar species may not be released back into the water after being taken with a bow! Is this correct? That seems CRAZY to me! Around Sabine we have gar everywhere. If you could kill a hundred a day they still would not be threatened! I'm just saying this is BS!!!!
:texasflag


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, one alligator gar per day. This is the third year (I think) that has been on record. You can still take as many longnose and spotted gar as you'd like. No releasing though, you have to take them with you.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Also keep in mind that if you are fishing after midnight that the bag limits go into effect. That means that you can have two in your possession. I have heard some different interpretations of this rule from different game wardens but most are fine with this. 

I will say that since this rule has gone in we have NEVER once limited everyone in the boat out. But again we fish at night when its cooler.


----------



## gar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

It is amazing how clueless people are about gar.


----------

